# Como usar los archivos gerber o drill de Pcb Wzard



## Drawzosward (Jul 25, 2014)

Para dejar de usar acido e impresions y planchas he decidico a usar maquinas CNC como Fresadoras etc, utilizo Pcb Wizard desde  hace un tiempo solo que no entiendo como pasar el artwork  o los archivos gerbera una maquina cnc.

Gracias... ...


----------



## seaarg (Jul 26, 2014)

Todo dependera del programa que uses para controlar tu cnc. Muchos comerciales aceptan G-Code, podrias googlear por algun programa que transforme gerber a g-code.

En mi caso, me hice mi cnc con un software propio al cual le hice su propio interprete de gerber. El formato es sencillisimo. Creo recordar que G-Code no era tan dificil. Antes que nada deberias dar mas datos, especialmente que soft controla a tu cnc.


----------



## Limako (Jul 26, 2014)

creo que el PCBWizard solo te genra los taladros.... yo lo que hacia era por medio del artcam pasar de la foto de la PCB del atwork por medio del artcam a g-code. en youtube encontre en su dia un video que lo explicaba. 



suerte y un saludo


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 26, 2014)

Los códigos G no son complicados, de hecho el gerber debería tenerlos, solo que estos son para una impresora de fotolitos que varía el haz de luz en lugar de cambiar de herramientas con los comandos T de una CNC convencional.


----------



## Drawzosward (Jul 26, 2014)

Disculpa Limako tengo una duda en el video se empieza con una imagen del pcb pero yo al intentar copiar el pcb y pasarlo a paint para hacer una imagen de el se me piexelea mucho algun tip??

Creo que si hago fotocaptura perderia las proporciones y no me funcionaria o me equivoco.


----------

